# New to tandems



## beetlejuice (20 Jul 2018)

Hi all,

i'm looking for a tandem for myself and wife but i'm unsure about what size would be suitable? I'm 6ft and ride a size large road and cx bike (both Giant make). My wife is 5'9" and she has a size medium BTwin MTB - anyone any ideas what size tandem would suit us please?
Also is there any benefit of going 26" wheels rather than 700c on a tandem?
Flat bars or road bars? Or is it personal preference?
Lastly, can someone explain how the pedalling works i.e. does the front rider always have to be pedalling or both? or can the rear rider freewheel while the front is still pedalling?

Thanks


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2018)

Coincidentally, I saw this on FB this morning
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/270794323473856/

Not sure if it's a bit far for you, but you could still ask the seller about sizing


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2018)

beetlejuice said:


> Also is there any benefit of going 26" wheels rather than 700c on a tandem?
> Flat bars or road bars? Or is it personal preference?
> Lastly, can someone explain how the pedalling works i.e. does the front rider always have to be pedalling or both? or can the rear rider freewheel while the front is still pedalling?
> 
> Thanks



We have a Raleigh mtb style tandem which runs 26" wheels with flat bars and we find that very comfy i am 5ft 10" other half is 5ft 7"ish , previous tandems we have had were 700c equipped but because we can run wider tyres we find this a lot more comfy , so my advice if just for leisure rides go for a 26" with flats if you are intending to race then 700's and drops but i suppose its what is most comfy for both .

And as for pedaling yes afraid so if one pedals so does the other rider unless they take there feet off the pedals


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jul 2018)

I can't help with sizing, but I (we) ride a 26" wheel Dawes Duet and are rather new to it. My 11yr old daughter and I are just getting the hang of things, and once that's sorted my good wife will have a go too.
I think wheel size, bar shapes are all personal preference.
Both riders need to pedal at the same time, though I'm told for a (significant) price you can get a fancy arrangement allowing either just the pilot,or the stoke to pedal..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Jul 2018)

There's a tandem for sale currently on the Tandem Club web site which looks like it'd suit you. The one in Staffs. (I'm not connected with or know the seller). Within reason you can change things to fit, but for starters something like a 22" front and 17" rear would suit you. That one is 21/17.
I'm looking for another tandem, my wife is much smaller than me and I'd like to fit a suspension seat post (important as the stoker can't see upcoming bumps) and her seat post is already down as far as it'll go.
Second hand tandems aren't common, so if a decent one comes up near you, grab it, they're great fun.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jul 2018)

@beetlejuice 
We have a flat bar Thorn Raven tandem 26” wheels, rohloff hub gear. It is super comfy! The downside it it’s heavy and slow.

We also have a Landescape drop bar road bike tandem. Slightly less comfortable ride wise, but more speed.

Will you be touring or day rides?

I assume your wife will be on the back? Get her a thudbuster seat post- it can be harsh on the back.

JD tandems near Skipton or Bicycles by Design in Coalport or Thorn in Somerset can size you.
They will also do test rides and experience days.

Grafham/Rutland cycles have hire bikes that you can play on.

Where are you based?


----------



## beetlejuice (23 Jul 2018)

Initially it will just be day rides - we have commitments at home that prevent us from touring at the minute but it is a possibility in the future.

Thudbuster seatpost - noted 

We are South East Northumberland - about 10 miles north of Newcastle.

We managed to have a ride on an old Dawes one yesterday and loved it so the search is now on for our own


----------



## beetlejuice (23 Jul 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> There's a tandem for sale currently on the Tandem Club web site which looks like it'd suit you. The one in Staffs.


I can see a 2014 Dawes Galaxy Twin but no pictures or sizes showing - is that the one you mean?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Jul 2018)

beetlejuice said:


> I can see a 2014 Dawes Galaxy Twin but no pictures or sizes showing - is that the one you mean?


Yes, that's the one, I e-mailed the seller who told me the size and sent a couple of photos.


----------



## beetlejuice (24 Jul 2018)

Thanks Charlie.

what are peoples thoughts on these 2 please:

https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/bikes/tandem-bikes/dawes-discovery-twin-2017-tandem-bike

https://www.cjperformancecycles.com...MIsqvm29q33AIV7QrTCh3mpwoREAQYBCABEgIbcPD_BwE


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Jul 2018)

We're the same sizes as you, we got a Viking tandem [20"/17'] with flat bars to see if we liked tandeming and both love the freedom and the shared laughs.

We bought it in Cockermouth and brought it over on a roof rack with the tandem carrier that came with it- very easy- though we're ready for an upgrade now after 5 years use at weekends. 

Ours is second hand [£450] when we got it and the furthest we've been in one go is to Whitley Bay and back [38 miles] - decent enough mechanics- triple + 7 gear cassette [Acaro] with Tektro brakes and good, rigid frame- a bit heavier than some but comfortable. I put a 32 cog on the rear as the bottom gear was 28-28 on the original which made hills tiring but we've not got off to push yet! Mrs A_T likens it to riding with electric assist!

The front and rear pedals are linked so you pedal or free-wheel together, surprised us how quickly you get used to it. I clip in but my wife prefers not to so she has pedals with clips on one side. 

Plan is to do the C2C on it with a couple of friends who also tandem, but next year after we retire, taking 4 or 5 days this time!


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Jul 2018)

There’s a Univega for sale in Norwich - with roof rack - on Tandem Club website.
You could make that fit.
Looks like it’s reasonable value for a starter bike.

Don’t hang about too long. You’re wasting a lot of time with a beaming smile on your face.

We’ve a Cliff Shrubb from the eighties, super-light racing frame. Two up on the flat lanes of East Yorkshire we can travel as far and as fast as any Sunday drivers. 

If you’re riding in hilly land, consider a stoker brake.


----------



## beetlejuice (25 Jul 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> There’s a Univega for sale in Norwich - with roof rack - on Tandem Club website


This does look decent but i've found this a bit nearer to home and i think i'm settled on a Dawes Discovery Twin 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Di...910938?hash=item25fce8e35a:g:W~oAAOSwaOVa~Sdf


----------



## beetlejuice (25 Jul 2018)

Forget the Dawes above - it's only 19/17 frame so too small.

Next one spotted:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...136784?hash=item23a50fe190:g:O60AAOSwzH5bQ6Rp

Not sure about a SA 3 speed hub though? Anyone ride with one? Our area isn't too hilly so may not be a problem for us but then if we decide to tour . . . . . ??


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Jul 2018)

If you have very strong legs get a three speed, and a good divorce lawyer.
You’re unlikely to find a decent secondhand machine on your doorstep. Do proper research on what you want first, and be prepared to wait.
A secondhand lightweight frame we wanted only comes up maybe once or twice a year.
The Tandem Club is a good place to look, and the link I gave is for a decent machine. 
Have you thought about hiring a tandem for a weekend to see if it suits? That way you would get a decent bike to try out, and some help with getting started, along with a weekend away.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Jul 2018)

You'll need a good spread of gears, going uphill can be slow, so a 3 speed won't cut it I'm afraid. 
As woodenspoons says, be prepared to wait and be prepared to travel a bit for the right one. I wanted a steel frame touring one and it took a few months sporadically looking before one came up a hundred miles from me. To collect it, I took off the wheels, mudguards, racks and it fitted into a VW Golf with the front seat removed. 
The tandem club Is a good place to look as the bike will probably have been looked after very well.


----------



## beetlejuice (26 Jul 2018)

Thanks Tail End and Woodenspoons.
The Dawes one which I did like appears to be 21/17 after the owner measured it again and not too far away for me - finishes in 2hrs ish so will be watching it 
I guess I'm not really sure what model/age I want, just something that's not too expensive for our first one and something that's been looked after - don't want a project bike as i've already got an early 80's Peugeot road bike i'm stripping and restoring as well as my day to day bikes


----------



## beetlejuice (26 Jul 2018)

Dawes Discovery Twin bought 
Hopefully get it next week sometime, can't wait 
Cheers for all the comments everyone


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Jul 2018)

Great! 
To help you get started, the first time you ride it you'll probably think it's hinged in the middle. If the stoker moves a little, it's magnified at the front, but you soon get used to it. Call out when you're changing gear, it helps if it isn't to surprise the stoker. When you stop its important for the stoker to get the pedals in the position you want to set off (I.e left or right at the top). Also call out bumps, the stoker doesn't see what's coming and it gets very jarring if they can't lift up a bit.

Most of all though, enjoy, they're a blast!


----------

